# how to add an extra NIC without having to reboot the server?



## ahmedamer12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello FreeBSD,

Would you please enlight me how to add an extra NIC without having to reboot the machine??

I already know how to add an extra NIC but i have to reboot the server! :S

Kindly,help me



BR
Ahmed Amer
Cairo,Egypt


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2011)

If you value your equipment you'll turn the machine OFF before fitting new hardware.


----------



## OH (Aug 8, 2011)

An USB NIC as discussed in this topic might work.


----------

